# The Battle of Ickvus 5



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

The battle of Ickvus five has been a war that had been going on for a year. Ickvus is a mining world that also has a large population, the population is cut into three classes. The Rich, who live wealthy lives without much problems and runs most of the work force. The middle class which many members serve the Ecclesiarchy or are part of the Imperial Guard and PDF. Then their is miner class which makes about almost half the population. They spend most of their lives gathering mineral in dangerous mines and live horrible lives. Ickvus provides many raw material to most of the nearby system. 

The first signs of possible taint was when the planet began to spend money on the local PDF forces. Then it didn't send it's monthly payment of minerals. Then a distress beacon was activated at the Ecclesiarchy palace. A nearby Inquisitor sent one of this teams to investigate. What they had found out was the planet had been corrupted by the force of chaos. The lower miner class has been corrupted by Nurgle allowing them to survive in the dangerous mines, while the upper classes had been corrupted by Slannesh. The two forces were working together. Most of the world population had been corrupted and those who resisted were killed. As a result the Inquisitor reported his findings and an entire Imperial Guard Regiment was sent in to reclaim the planet. Due to the planet having many minerals and was mainly used as a mining their was no reason not to use Orbital bombardments. Orbital Bombardments began to rain death on the traitors. Then the Imperial Guard arrived and began to set up a base camp only to be attack by recently killed. The powers of Nurgle had raised the dead into zombies attacking the Imperial guards. When ever a guardsmen died he would be raised as a zombie of Nurgle. Eventually the guardsmen push back the zombies of Nurgle and set up a base. As the guard pushed forwards they encountered heavy resistance that they did not count on. The enemies had set up trenches and underground bases making orbital bombardments not as effective as the guardsmen hope. They had used Alien technology to protect their main fort which acted as their Headquarters. As a result the guardsmen had been caught by surprised. For the time the Guardsmen continued to gain ground but at a slow rate. That was until 10 months into the battle were Chaos Space Marines and other creature of chaos showed up. The battle soon reach a still mate for about two months when others force of the Imperium began to show interest in this battle. Yet their was no official leader of all the attack forces.

In this rp I will allow you guys/girls to make any Imperial Character you wish, from a Ratling to a Chapter Master. You can play any of the three Inquisitorial branches has their is daemons and traitors on the planet and the enemy is also using alien technology on their HQ.

Character Sheet:
Name:
Age:
Gender:
Appearance:
Race: (Human, Ratling, Space Marine.. etc)
Position/Rank: 
Weapons:
Armour:
Other Equipment:
History/Background: 
Reason for being here:
Other Info:

I'll be making my character after I accept a few people.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

I would like to join in. Hope its good! 

Name: Fraycon Draval
Age: 27
Gender: male
Appearance: skinny, tall
Race: Human
Position/Rank: Heavy Gunner
Weapons: Heavy Bolter
Armour: Flak Armour
Other Equipment: 2 Frag Grenades, Laspistol, Combat Knife
History/Background: Fraycon was a lowly gardsmen but during a battle with orks his right arm was badly wounded. He was given a bioic replacment and sent to battle again this time without a partner. Fraycon Draval now had the power to hold and fire the heavy bolter without setting it up first. Proud of this new power he went to battle and he did well. He is now in "Fraglin" squad. "Fraglin" was sent deep into the combat zone to destroy criticly important settlements. In the fourth week they had only taken 2 casulties out of the 5 but with supplies running low they had to head back towards their HQ.
Reason for being here: Fraycon is part of the Inquisiter's army
Other Info: Fraycon's bionic arm twiches every so often a simple side offect of having a bionic replacment.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Name:Laeradis Qruze
Age:37
Gender:Male
Appearance: Laeradis is a strong muscled warrior standing at 6'3" and has a bionic left arm. He also has a large imposing scar running from his left eye to his chin after a run in with an orc.
Race: Human
Position/Rank:Lieutenant
Weapons:Hellgun, Hell Pistol and Power Sword
Armour:Carapace armour
Other Equipment: Frag grenades and his fathers antique auto pistol
History/Background:Being a member of the guard runs in the Qruze family Laeradis' father and his father's father were all members of the Cadian regiments of the imperial guard. Laeradis is the only member of his family though to have achieved an officers rank which he is very proud of and will do anything to justify.
Reason for being here:Sent to help reclaim the planet as part of the Cadian 117th Infantry 
Other Info:Hatred of anything ork due to his father having been killed by one and the scar on his face being given to him by one. Dislikes commanders who put themselves before their men.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Android089 said:


> I would like to join in. Hope its good!
> 
> Name: Fraycon Draval
> Age: 27
> ...


Welcome Aboard. Your character is accepted.


Prothor Ironfist said:


> Name:Laeradis Qruze
> Age:37
> Gender:Male
> Appearance: Laeradis is a strong muscled warrior standing at 6'3" and has a bionic left arm. He also has a large imposing scar running from his left eye to his chin after a run in with an orc.
> ...


Your also accepted. And theirs no Orks, at least not yet.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Sealtiel 

Age: 685

Gender: Male

Appearance: Sealtiel has pale skin. His eyes have slowly darkened through age and are now completely black, he has long white hair and a pair of sharp fangs that protrude from mouth, each ones tip caked in dry blood. He is extremely tall for a Astartes being nearly a head taller than anyone within his Company. His cheeks are sunken and his face skinny.

Race: Astartes

Position: Captain

Weapons: A blue crystalline sword of unknown materiel and a shield in the shape of a tear drop with a feather of Sanguinius’ wing encased within its centre. 

Armour: Sealtiel’s armour is unique. His helm has a plume of black hair along its centre. His chest is barrel like with hundreds of purity seals upon it. His shoulder pads are studded and contain only the Flesh Eaters Chapter Symbol. His armoured hands end in long skeletal like fingers, each one tipped in a buzzing blue series of blades. His Jump Pack is shaped into that of a skull, fangs in its mouth a pair of metal wings sprout either side of it. He wears a leopard skin robes around his body.

Other Equipment: A short sword encrusted with blood red gems rumoured to be the tears of Sanguinius and a Bolt Pistol that’s muzzle is shaped into a fanged mouth.

Background: Sealtiel was born to a hard life. His father had died some two months before his birth after he had been assaulted by a pair of thuggish mutants. His mother had given birth and raised him until he was six years of age when the mutants once again attacked his home and raped her in front of Sealtiel who, taking a fire stoker rammed it through the firsts skull as the second spun to kill him he threw hot ashes into its face and rammed a bread knife through the creatures heart with enough force to kill it. 

Sealtiel had taken his mothers only horse, a black and white patched stallion and rode to the nearest city, Blood-Fall but along the way found himself evading hordes of mutants and traitors who had sought to sacrifice him to their ruinous Gods. But somehow Sealtiel had managed to make it to Blood-Fall where he weakly marched into the Flesh Eaters small outpost there and collapsed. When he awoke he found himself face to face with a pale skinned Astartes. 

The giant had introduced himself as Jeremiah, Thane of Blood-Fall he put the young Sealtiel under deadly tests to which he passed everyone with flying colours. Jeremiah took the young recruit under his wing after he had survived the implantations of the Gene-Seed, learning him the ways of the Sanguine Line. Soon Sealtiel rose through the ranks and found himself becoming the new Thane of Blood-Fall after Jeremiah was entombed within a Dreadnaught Sarcophagus after the failed Tophica Landings that left nearly a entire Company destroyed. 

Then Sealtiel was anointed Captain of the Second and heir to the Chapter. Jeremiah continued to fight at his side even after death, their bond as strong as the Emperors and Sanguinius’ had been during the times of the Great Crusade. Sealtiel is favoured by many over the Chapter Master, having fought side by side with nearly every Marine within the Flesh Eaters his battle-cry is a hint to Sanguinius- “He died for us! I’ll live for him!” and makes his forces fight harder and harder whenever declared. 

Reason for being here: Sealtiel currently leads the Second and Third Companies as well as elements of the Tenth and Ninth on a Crusade for justice after a Chaos Warband sacked Blood-Fall, where the two Companies were based at the time. They travel aboard the Battle Barge _Angels Fury_ and swear not to rest until the Traitorous Dogs who almost destroyed their beloved City rest under their feet.

Other Information: Sealtiel is arrogant and believes the Imperial Guard to be nothing more than slaves to the Astartes, this has caused several people outside of the Flesh Eaters to publicly denounce him as a fool and someone in deserving of a brutal lesson.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Name: Sealtiel
> 
> Age: 485
> 
> ...


Accepted, nice to see that were going to have some conflict.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll be wanting to join. PMmed you my idea


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Count me in, hope this is good.
Name: Will "Reaper" Comleifer
Age: 50
Gender: Male
Appearance: scar across left eye, short-cropped black hair, green eyes.
Race: Space Marine (Iron Reapers Chapter)
Position/Rank: Scout Sergeant
Weapons: Sniper rifle, bolt pistol, combat knife
Armour: Scout armour
Other Equipment: Camo cloak
History/Background: Will rose quickly through the ranks to become a scout sergeant, in a battle against the Eldar, he got wounded across the eye. He ultimately wants to become a tactical sergeant.
Reason for being here: Training to be a full fledged space marine.
Other Info:
Hates heretics, mutants, xenos.


----------



## Gargret (Sep 28, 2009)

Character Sheet:
Name:Gargret fangreaper AKA "Ma Rung"

Age:25

Gender:Male

Appearance:short with excess muscles black hair and purple eyes

Race:Squat

Position/Rank:Ranger

Weapons: Kroot Rifle, Slugga, Hunting Knife 

Armour:Cammo Cloak, Flack Jacket, Ork adamantium skull

Other Equipment:Stick Bombs

History/Background:Ma Rung was a miner before he was forced to leave his planet when the Trynids invaded, he became a outcast from the universe because he was so small. when he landed on a planet to resupply, useing the cammo cloak that was a family heirloom, on the planet he came across a infestation of Kroot. Using the hunting knife his father gave him as a 16th birthday present, he started slaughtering them from the shadows, when it came the the kroot shapper he was out manuvered and suffered, taken prisoner and was wishing for a quick death.

The kroot shapper was impressed by Ma Rung that he allowed him to live and learn with the other kroot, then a year later the orks arived with a mighty WAAAGH they tried to take the planet for themselves, the kroot where badly out numbered by the orks, not willing to back down this time Ma Rung and the last of the kroot charged the massing orks. Ma Rung threw down his rifle that was given to him when he finished his training to become apart of the kroot tribe and picked up the first choppa he could see.

He ran through the mass of orks killing all in his way and found the warboss deep inside the mass of orks, he ran and jumped into the face of the war boss and dragged the choppa down with him, the war boss whent into a rage and tryied to attack Ma Rung with his Power klaw but Ma Rung was to fast, growing up on a High gravity world he was so used to the weight on him when he arived at this planet that had a normal gravity his movements where faster than most men. He dodged the power klaw and drew his hunting knife, he dived at the warboss and drove the knife deep into the skull of the warboss with a final scream the warboss colapsed dead at Ma Rungs feet. 

When the other orks saw this they droped what weapons they had and ran back to there ships, ma rung spent the next few days colecting there weapons and ammo, in the end he chose to keep a slugga that was more his size and most of the stick bombs that the orks didnt use. Ma rung went to the dropship he arived in that first day and places all the weapons, ammo and stick bombs inside, he turned on the radio and heard the distress beacon, he quickly ran to the shapper and asked permition to leave to help more of his kind, the shapper agreed but only on one condition that he took the shappers rifle. So ma rung took the rifle from the shappers hands, bowed, ran back to the drop ship and took off.
Reason for being here:Ma Rung lands on the other side of the planet, using a Radio that was portable from the Drop pod Imperial HQ Tells Ma Rung to make his way there, Ma rung tryied to start the dropship but it wouldnt work so he takes the rifle and as much as he can carry on the ork warbuggy and is makeing his way to imperial HQ for his first mision

Other Info: Ma Rung is a fast mover and can hide in the most uncanny places, using his kroot rifle he can snipe people at a accurasy that only the Catachan snippers posess.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Changed some things- Now have elements of the Ninth and Tenth Companies with me and also changed the name of the Battlebarge from Red Fist to Angels Fury. Another thing is his age, thought he was a little young for a Blood Angel Successor.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Name: Sephial.

Age: 254.

Gender: Male.

Appearance: Long black hair and dark brown eyes. But he wears a helm most of the time any way.

Race: Space Marine.

Position/Rank: Captain of the 4:th company.

Weapons: Bolt Pistol and Power Sword.

Armour: Basic Power armour that is in Blood Swords colour.

Other Equipment: Jump Pack.

History/Background: He joined the Blood Swords after a hard trial, and rose in the ranks, and after a while he became a captain.

Reason for being here: He was sent there by his Chapter to help the Imperium win the war. His company is on the Strike Cruiser Blood Roar.

Other Info: Most of the time he fights in a unit of Assault Marines.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

hope this is okay, i've never played a Grey Knight before. by the way necrosis im not going to do what i PMed you about.

Name: William Tolle

Age: 594

Gender: Male

Race: Human/Grey Knight

Position: Captain of the Grey Knight strike force sent in to investigate Ickvus 5

Equipment: Huge power mace (the spikey ones), storm bolter built into left gauntlet, Terminator Aegis Armor (correct me if im wrong but im pretty sure this is what their armor is called), Shield.

Appearance: William is tall as are all Astartes but he is also very big and heavey set with muscle. His face is of regal bearing with ocean blue eyes and salt and pepper hair, a large scar runs down the whole left side of his face, it is a reminder of his first battle with a Bloodletter of Khorne. His armor only serves to accentuate his bulk and his face is always calm and serene covering up what he is truly thinking. 

Backround: William had been selected to join the Grey Knights after his world was attacked by the Dark Eldar. He was young but already the size of a grown man and had good psychic powers to boot, his was a rare power Death Vision is what he and his people called it (what that marine has in Descent of Angels), and it had aided him in the fight to save his people but soon their resistance was overwhelmed. he had taken a group of survivors and hid in the mountains, this is when the marines of the Word Bearers showed up. A conflict soon arose between the two groups and the survivors were stuck in the middle of it and soon only William and his best friend James were the only ones left.

The Dark Eldar were soon defeated by the Sons of Lorgar but the Imperium had come to save his world and it was then that a Grey Knight Justicar found him and James as they were slowly being surrounded by a pack of daemons. They were saved and both were inducted into the Grey Knights, the training regime bringing them even closer together. William's power became even more powerful to the point where he could pinpoint arteries and other points in the body and remove them with any of his weapons in a split second where as James was more of a defensive psyker, his power being a some kind of shield he could project around him and his brothers.

After centuries of battle William is now a Captain in the Grey Knights and James his second in command. After hearing many reports of daemons on Ickvus 5 and soon finding out that a large number were present the Grey Knights sent him with ten other battlebrothers equipped in terminator armor. 

Reasons for being here and attitudes towards others: William commands eleven of his brothers including his second in command James and has command over their barge Emperor's Justice. Unlike most other Astartes William is kind towards those who are still loyal to the Emperor on Ickvus 5, he knows what it is like to feel hopeless and the embarassment of needing help, he respects them for still fighting on in the face of defeat and hell itself. The other Astartes that are present on ICkvus 5 he sees as lax and arrogant, the fact that they would beat down those who they are supposed to protect appals him and he is ashamed to call them brothers. Not only this but he sees the fact that he and his brothers had to be called in as an example why they are lax in their duties, if they were there before he and his brothers by the Emperor they should have gotten the job done no matter what time they arrived. He is completely intolerant of arrogance and insubordination and will act accordingly if he or his men are disrespected in any way.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

You guys are all accepted, even the squat. Time to make my character now.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Character Sheet:
Name: Daniela Garth
Apparant Age: 29
Gender: Female
Appearance: small, thin, wiry built, with blue eyes and white blond hair.
Position: Inquisitor
Weapons: Elegant Sword(her valedictorian award from the schola progenium, a masterwork NORMAL sword), needle pistol(given to her when she went on her initial solo missions as acolyte), Digital weapon(An heirloom), psy tracker, inquisitorial Mandate(bequethed on her by the inquisitor lord at her promotion to full inquisitor). Assault Bike with twinlinked bolters.
Armour: Black powerarmour
Squad Size: 4 henchmen

Michael Wright - Ex-Arbiter, carapace armour, Shotgun, targeter, frag and krak grenades. Assault Bike with twinlinked bolters
TaurLogis - Autosavant ( sage ) - built in lasblaster ( laspistol )
Deirde Slade - Sister Hospitaler( medic ) - las pistol
Scoot - Servo Skull ( familiar ) - built in lasblaster ( laspistol )

Background: Daniela was always a quick student at the schola progenium, making valedictorian of her class, she had hoped to become a sister dialogus of the order of the candle, however, in the shadows other things were afoot.
After her graduation, she was instructed to board a ship that she thought would go to Ophelia for her training as a sister, instead, she boarded the vessel of an inquisitor lord, who decided that her talent could be better used by the imperium under his tutelage.
After some adjustment to her 'new' carreer, she spent several years assisting the inquisitor on various missions, several of which she had to go out on her own and use his contacts to approach cases from another direction while he investigated matters on another level.
Because of her success at such missions, when the opportunity for a true mission to test her came, he promoted her to the rank of Full inquisitor, and sent a few of his henchmen with her on the mission.
Gathering her own people, she set off on a starliner for the fenix system, finally arriving at the planet of Monetson to solve the mystery of mutation.

Other Info:
Michael Wright is a former lower level Arbitor who assisted her in uncovering several rather unflattering and heretical things about his superiors. Due to him having to break the rules as arbitor for this, this cost him his carreer, since he could not reveal the reason behind this being an inquisitor's orders.
After this debacle, Michael abandoned his career as an arbitor and became part of Daniela's group of close affliates.

Deirdre is one of Daniela's old schola progenium friends, having been trained as a sister hospitaler, she was rather distraught at Daniela not being at the sisterhood when she arrived, but once Daniela found her again after her training was more than glad to join her old friend in the pursuit of heretics.

Taur Logis is an autosavant, a human, modified to such an extent that he is fully interfaced with a cogitor system, allowing him to access large amounts of data in the blink of an eye, sift through them, filter them. His systems have several connection ports, allowing him to interface with various imperial machinery to display gathered information, or to access imperial data storage and other imperial systems.
He has proven invaluable to Daniela for his ability to bypass most security systems on imperial worlds, allowing her discrete access to restricted information for her missions.
According to the tech priests who presented him to her, he is fully conditioned and pretty much only a machine, however, since his inclusion into her team, and her nicknaming him 'Toro', he has built up a personality of sorts, in the form of a dryly humourous individual.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Name: Mireal “The Reclaimer”

Age: 312 (Looks like she is in her 20’s)

Gender: Female

Appearance: Mireal has long blonde hair and deep blue eyes. She stand’s about 6’2 due to some limited genetic modification she had received. She has a very athletic build. Due to her Terminator armour most people mistaken her for a guy until she takes off her helmet. Her Helmet also changes her voice making it sound like a guy. Her armour also increases her height by another head.

Race: Human

Position/Rank: Inquisitor Lord of the Ordo Malleus

Weapons: Shard of Purity, master crafted bolt pistol with psycannon rounds.

Armour: Terminator Armour and Storm Shield

Other Equipment: Grimoire of True Names, Psychic Hood, Sacred Incense

History/Background: Mireal never truly knew her parents. At a very young age her psychic power manifested and killed them with several other nearby people. The Inquisition was sent to investigate and kill her if they could not capture her. Yet being a young child she was easily captured and sent off to a black ship. She was found strong enough to continue living and to serve the Imperium. Yet she was to young to join the guard. Thus an Inquisitor decided to take her under her wing. She spent many years learning from the Inquisitor while receiving limited genetic modifications and drugs that slowed down aging. As a result she became a very powerfully acolyte and eventually she became a full fledge Inquisitor. Everything after that has been sealed away by order of the Inquisition. Yet it is said that she received “Shards of Purity” after helping the Grey Knights banish a Greater Daemon and saving a shrine to a saint and several high ranking members of the Ecclesiarchy. She was given a blessed weapon that was attuned to her psychic powers making it effective at destroying daemons. They named this weapon “Shards of Purity.”

Reason for being here: Is here to “Reclaim the planet” in the name of the Ordo Malleus. Also in her last mission she lost most of her retinue and thus is also looking for people to server directly under her command.

Other Info: Is a powerfully Psycher. She has learned Banishment, Destroy Daemon and Holocaust.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Just wondering, how many people do you want to join?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I got no idea but were fine with the number of people right now. I'll be starting this rp anytime from Today to Friday.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Is it too late for me to join?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sarcasm said:


> Is it too late for me to join?


You can still join, my rps are always open for people to join.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, great . Here's my character:

Name: Eion Saffren
Age: 39
Gender: Male
Appearance: Tall and slim with grey eyes and short light brown hair. Pale skinned and has high cheek bones and a sharp jaw line. He is clean shaven and lacks any disfiguring scars.
Race: Human
Position/Rank: Commissar
Weapons: Bolt pistol and chainsword
Armour: Commissar Uniform
History/Background: Born on an unknown world then raised in the Schola Progenium, Saffren was a quiet, yet authorative child. He began a Cadet in his teens and did well in his training, emerging at 23 standard years old. This superiors had been reluctant to let him go. He was posted with the 243rd Cadian Shock Troops for 17 years before being reposted after the near destruction of the regiment on Meni Jouyra. The Commissariat posted him with the Sameter 9th Light Infantry , with who he has been serving with for the past few years.
Reason for being here: The Sameter 9th have been posted to Ickvus 5 so naturally Saffren when with them.
Other Info: Saffren is know to be a hard man, willing to do what is needed, but he still cares for the men he serves with. His judgements are strict but fair in the eyes of most in his regiment. He is respected, but not hated as many Commissars are.

Sorry for spelling mistakes and typos, I'm in a rush.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

It's good engough. Accepted. Feel Free to post.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

This is going to be an awsome thread!!


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

*Name:* Rosalinde Alarieth
*Age:* 29
*Gender:* Female
*Appearance:* 5’6”, Mild tan and possesses a very powerful, athletic build telling of a history that nearly explains her status as a Living Saint, her hair has become naturally white from her ascension and a mysterious glow about her eyes that nearly hide them.
*Race:* Human
*Position/Rank:* Living Saint
*Weapons:* She carries around her old Stalker pattern bolter, though she’s been charged with using an old blessed weapon usually carried by Living Saints, a fiery sword capable of launching incredible bursts of flame.
*Armour:* The Emperor has blessed her with vast brilliant white wings, as such her armour had to be changed to a venerated suit of faded gold power armour, decorated accordingly with the colours of the Order of Our Martyred Lady with red robes and black to parts of the armour. The Ecclesiarchy also insist she not wear her helmet so she can display her divine features, as uncomfortable as that makes her.
*Other Equipment:* Chaplet Ecclesiasticus with far too many beads to count coiled about her waist, and Imperial Guard Dogtags from a guardsman who had saved her.
*History/Background:* 
Rosalinde started out as an orphan on Ophelia VII, though it didn’t take very long for her to be noticed by the Sisterhood and inducted at the age of 4. She had been trying to find her parents at the time, running away from the orphanage to do so when she was come across by a Sister, and was told about the true Father and Guardian.
Though she hadn’t even seen the Emperor for most of her years, she fought like a woman possessed, beyond eager to try and make her father proud, it was like she was terrified of the notion of disappointment.
And so she fought, continuously, half killing herself nearly every time and pushing herself far too harshly, it was like she was a Sister Repentia in power armour with a bolter in place of an eviscerator. It sure as heck paid off in the end, along with several hundred thousand scars, she earned a very muscular figure and made most sisters think twice when they saw her.

It was in the ruins of an ancient Basilica that Rosalinde found her ascension, her tired form stood at the sarcophagus of a revered saint, fending off the last of the chaos attack, most of her sisters were dead and the survivors were regrouped a few feet away in a defensible position.
Unfortunately it was an effort from Khorne, crazy and insane as they were, they ended up knocking down the basilica in their violent rampage, crushing everything within under tonnes of stone.
Rosalinde’s ‘corpse’ was later retrieved as the sisters were excavating the ruins, but apparently she was still alive.

The ascension had a strange effect to her confidence, in one way she felt unstoppable, blessed by her Father and such, but on the other hand she felt incredibly unworthy, it was a remarkable gift that she just wasn’t ready for. She had clearly failed to protect the remains of the honoured saint, her Father must be disappointed, yet here she was, wings formed on her back and her eyes glowing with a holy light like some angel.
The Ecclesiarchy had taken much more direct control of Rosalinde since her ascension, she was now a beacon of hope and victory to the righteous, a much more useful tool that the Ecclesiarch sought to use extensively. And with Rosalinde’s confidence unstable as it is, she has lost a lot of her willpower and is often rather easily pushed into things by her superiors.
*Reason for being here:* The Confessor felt her light would be necessary in cleansing the taint from this planet, and brought her along.
*Other Info:* Undervalues herself since her ascension and is incredibly sensitive about the Emperor.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Kind of odd personality for a living saint but your accepted.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah I wanted to try something different other than the narrow-minded fanatically obsessed genocidal rampager, inner conflict is always interesting to RP imo, if one aspect is a typical battle sister screaming for heretic blood and the other is a little lost and worried.

Now that I think about it, most of the decent characters I make seem to have two aspects to their personalities...


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Name: Roman Pavlov

Age: 26

Gender: Male

Appearance: 6' Blonde-Brown shaved hair, Scar running from his left jaw down neck. Many scars accross back and stomach, from being flogged and wounded by blades. As for clothes, he wears loose fitting black pants, black/white sneakers, a white Polestyrene shirt with buttons (3 top buttons undone). He carries his Katana in its sheath, which is tied to his arm with a long, firm string. The Sheathed is usually hung accross his back or carried single handed.

Race: Human/Pariah

Position/Rank: Mercenary/ Hired by Daniela Garth 

Weapons: "Ryoku" 29" Katana (Not powered, but can cut almost as easily as a power 
sword. Possibly Ancient Elder. Not as effective when weilded by other people). Pavlov has created and learned many different techniques with his sword.

Armour: Inhuman agility (like a 4+ invul for assassins)

Other Equipment: Abnormal strength, without the use of genetic modifiers.

History/Background: A mercenary, Pavlov wanders the galaxy, hitching rides from Merchants (as well as protecting them), Rogues and other best not explained means. Pavlov doesn't like to dwell on his past, nor is he a cheerful character. Wandering the Galaxy, Pavlov's sole apparent purpose is to improve his skill at fighting with his sword.

Reason for being here: Pavlov is an aquaintence of Daniela. She's hired him to aid her in her mission. This is a good chance for Pavlov to improve his skills.

Other Info: Pavlov is a Master Swordsmen, as well as extremely agile and abnormaly strong. All acheived without the use of genetic manipulation.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

CommissarHorn said:


> Name: Roman Pavlov
> 
> Age: 26
> 
> ...


Accepted. Now get your ass on the battlefield and post. That's an order!


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope it isn't to late to join up!

Name: Brother Cristoph

Age: 268

Gender: Male

Appearance: Cristoph is a spitting image of Rogal Dorn to all who see him, his size is towering and his presence is magnanimous

Race: Astartes of the Black Templars chapter

Position/Rank: Commander of the Gladius Frigate "Emperor's Wind" Vanguard sent to determine if a full scale crusade of the Black Templars chapter is needed. Christoph commands a full crusade squad of 10 other battle brothers and 9 neophytes Brother Cristoph does not have a neophyte as he is in the marshal's Sword Bretheren.

Weapons:Typically a Bolter with a Bolt Pistol and an ancient powersword of the type 'Eisenhorn' carried.

Armour:Black Templar standard issue mark 6 with the markings of the sword brethren, his armour is unadorned except from those items that are critical in combat.

Other Equipment: Cristoph will carry several Frag Grenades a few Melta Bombs and a Teleport/Locator Beacon. as Brother Cristoph is of the Sword Brethren he as been granted a suit of Terminator Armour which when worn he carries a Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield

History/Background: Cristoph is a rare Templar coming from the actual hives of Armageddon, Cristoph was taken during the Templar withdrawal as a recruit and passed all Rights and Passages to become a full Battle-Brother. Cristoph has been fighting in the Chapter for nearly 3 centuries now, Cristoph's extreme devotion to the Emperor and the Chapter Cult has made him fall under the eye of the chapter chaplains making him a potential to rise to the position of Reclusiarch in the future.

Reason for being here:Brother Cristoph has been sent by Marshal Calin at the ending weeks of the Darian Crusade to determine if a full scale crusade of the Black Templars chapter is needed. and to establish a beachhead if necessary.

Other Info: Cristoph is extremely devout to the Chapter Cult, he follows all vows to their fullest with one exception he will begrudgingly allow fellow defenders of the Imperium to work in their way. This leads to conflict with other chapters and the Imperial Guard at times, but Cristoph will eventually back down as the greater good of man is the first and foremost in the continuation of the Great Crusade.

Hope that is good enough.

edited with some more information, I think I will keep editing this as things progress.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

jaren said:


> I hope it isn't to late to join up!
> 
> Name: Brother Cristoph
> 
> ...


Accepted. Your late soldier, get in gear and do some damage in that rp.


----------



## Ork_boss (Sep 30, 2009)

*May I join or is it too late*

Name: Brother Scar
Age: 2009
Gender: Male
Appearance: Tall, Muscular People comment how much he looks like kayvian Shrike.
Race: Space Marine
Position/Rank: Brother-Captain
Weapons: Relic Claw, Bike.
Armour: Artificer Armour
Other Equipment: Storm Shield. Hellfire Rounds
History/Background: Not Much Is known about Brother Scar all that is known is that he was born into nobility on Pentrax 3
Reason for being here: To Bring Honour to the Chapter
Other Info: Has Brought 5 Scar Veteran Squads

I hope its not to late. to join


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Bit old for a Space Marine ehh Ork_Boss?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Ork_boss said:


> Name: Brother Scar
> Age: 2009
> Gender: Male
> Appearance: Tall, Muscular People comment how much he looks like kayvian Shrike.
> ...





dark angel said:


> Bit old for a Space Marine ehh Ork_Boss?


Yes I agree. Get rid of one of those zeros and your accepted. Now hurry up and get yourself together and go to the front lines.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Late but in the mood to join


Name: Phillip Kandor
Age: 42
Gender: Male
Appearance: Short cropped blonde hair with brown eyes. He is well built due to his years in the military yet his natural build is slight and lean, built for agility and speed rather than strength.
Race: Human
Position/Rank: Veteran Segeant of a squad of 7 stormtroopers (Him and 6 others) named Squad Infernum
Weapons: Flamer, Las Pistol and Powersword
Armour: Carapace Armour
Other Equipment: Frag, Krak Grenades and Melta Bombs. Each man carries a knife
History/Background: Was born to the central high born family of the planet of Kandor itself and thus called up to the army. After 5 years of service in the defence forces he was allowed to return to his family and their politicial machinations. he refused and joined the imperial army leaving the world with the 24th kandorian flames. The flames specialise in anti infantry assault and thus carry a majority of flamers and close range weaponry. Phillip was found to have a keen tactical mind as the use of flamers relies upon next to no skill 
but deployment and squad co-ordination is an art. Phillip was tactically brilliant and rose through the ranks quickly as he was seen to be a natural leader rather than a warrior. The charisma to inspire others around him was born into him and though his exploits were not heroic he has inspired other warriors to greater heights.
Reason for being here: The presence of lightly armoured undead is perfect for the 24th Kandorian flames and thus Squad Infernum were called to aid the assault
Other Info: Phillip is not particularly devout, he lives for the thrill of battle for in the beginning it gave him a thrill that nothing else could do. Now he fights for the comrades he loves and the brotherhood holds him strong.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I know that Kobrakai wants to join Necrosis so could you send him a PM please


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

dark angel said:


> Thats not up to you The Odd One, its Necrosis is choice, I know that Kobrakai wants to join Necrosis so could you send him a PM please


Sorry, I posted in wrong thread by mistake.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

deathbringer said:


> Late but in the mood to join
> 
> 
> Name: Phillip Kandor
> ...


Accepted. This is Ickvus 5! *Kicks Deathbringer out of the Valkyrie*.



dark angel said:


> I know that Kobrakai wants to join Necrosis so could you send him a PM please


What?


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Here we go 

Name: Lucas Rodeck
Age: 232
Gender: Male
Appearance: Tall marine build with short shaven brown hair, green eyes
Race: Space Marine 
Position/Rank: Captain (Iron Lords 5th Company)
Weapons: Combi-Melta w/ Auxillary Grenade Launcher, Relic Blade
Armour: Mk.8 Artificer Armour
Other Equipment: Digital weapons, Hellfire bolter rounds
History/Background: Grew up under the tutelage of Scout Sergeant Bryant, campaigning throughout the galactic east, fighting the Tau and splinter fleets of Hive Fleet Kraken. 

Became full marine status shortly before the second war of Armageddon where he fought alongside Salamanders and White Scars at Hive Tempestora. Rose to Sergeant during secondary cleansing of the planets vast forest areas, routing Ork warbands that called the deep depths of the greenlands their home. Remained Sergeant for the third war of Armageddon, once again fighting to the bitter end at Tempestora until relieved by Black Templars under the command of Marshal Helbrecht. Selected to be part of Captain Helman's command squad during raids on Ork Roks as the Company Champion, personally slaying the Ork Boss that took the life of Captain Helman led the Infamous Rok Da KruuzN'Bruuz. 

After the third war was declared victorious by the High Lords, Chapter Master Syrax promoted Rodeck to Company Captain, where he led his first victory annihilating the Barghesi race from existance on the Eastern Fringe.

Reason for being here: Distress signals sent to vicinity of strike force, answering the call. Forwarded to the HQ by landing parties.

Other Info: Rodeck leads a strike force of Iron Lords, freshly re-inforced after a five year fight with a splinter fleet of Hive Fleet Kraken to Ickvus 5 after knowledge of Chaos Taint was identified.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard, now hurry your sorry *** into the war room.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Can I join or is it too late?

Name:Amareo Davion
Age:21
Gender:Male
Appearance:Caucasian, short dark brown hair, hazel eyes. Slim and muscular build. Wearing the standard kasrkin carapace armour with the helmet.
Race: Human
Position/Rank: Kasrkin
Weapons:Hellgun, Laspistol, combat knife.
Armour:Carapace armour
Other Equipment: Vox caster
History/Background: Davion was born while his parents were serving in the cadian 8th. He was raised to be a whiteshield and eventually he was picked to be a Kasrkin. He has only just joined the kasrkin.
Reason for being here: A imperial officer is leading reinforcements into battle. He has selected Davions squad for this mission.
Other Infoavid has never been in a full-scale battle and so it is unknown how he will react.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Well aboard soldier, trying to think of something funny to say but I can't. Just go make a post in the rp.


----------



## Bladestorm (Apr 23, 2007)

Is there any more room?

*Name:* Shona Isabella Romanov Han
*Age:* 34
*Gender:* female
*Appearance:* About 5'8, with pale skin. Her eyes are a deep green and can look through alomst anyone, almost like she can pierce the soul. She always wears the black and green of her regiment. Her ebony hair, colored to have a deep green sheen, is mid length and glossy. 
*Race: *Human
*Position/Rank:* Colonel, commander of the 12th Kelghani
*Weapons:* Kelghani pattern power claws (Look almost like taloned gauntlets, crakling with green energy), mastercraft Plasma Pistol, 3 promethium inferno grenades 
*Armour:* Kelghani pattern carapace armor, gas mask equipped with vox and loudspeaker, and a 'flak' greatcoat.
*Other Equipment:* Stimulant patch, imbedded in spinal column, Kelghani mission flares, med kit
*History/Background*: The planet of kelghan is a fringe world, often overlooked by many of the more 'core' worlds. As such, it has grown to rely on itself. Its manufactorums work 24/7, churning out more of the unique kelghani equipment, designed by Tech Priests who have more often than not been warned for their lax disregard for sacred schematics. The populace is hardy and strong, similar to the Cadians they have a very militaristic culture. 

What is different between the two cultures is the Kelghani Military structure. Each 'Regiment' is assigned by merit, each man or woman is treated as valuable commodities, and the officer corps. is known for being almost flippant about certain regulations. This unorthodox methodology is actually the Kelghani's greatest strength, for the soldiers are kept happy and are less likely to succumb to the powers of the warp or let propaganda warp their minds because they trust their officers implicitaly. 

Colonel Han is a fine embodiement of everything a Kelghani citizan could hope to achieve. Born into poverty, she clawed her way up the social latter before finally entiring the Kelghani Officer school. She was first in her class and was made a brevet Captain, in the 142nd Kelghani Scout Divison. She prooved herself again and again, fighting everything from cultists to Tau and she quickly went up the ranks. That brings us to today, now a newly made Colonel and given her own regiment.

The 12th are a Elite infantry regiment, each one a veteran of various campaigns. The 12th specilizes in sieges and city fighting, and always are happier when they are in a urban environment. 

*Reason for being here:* The 12th has been assigned to reinforce the Imperial Guard regiments on Ickvus 5
*Other Info*: Han is a blank, though she doesn't know it. She is literally the absence of psychic energy, and can disrupt psychics by just being near them.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Bladestorm said:


> Is there any more room?
> 
> *Name:* Shona Isabella Romanov Han
> *Age:* 34
> ...


Just one problem with your character, why do you have an Inferno pistol. Those are for high ranking Inquisitors and high ranking members of the Ecclesiarchy such as a Canoness.


----------



## Bladestorm (Apr 23, 2007)

oops, I forgot to explain that.

I was thinking that fire has a great deal to do with the Kelghast culture, troops armed with Hellguns, meltas , and flamers are the norm over the more mundane lasgun and autogun.

I was just thinking an officer would have access to incediary rounds, maybe a bolt pistol equipped with it?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I can understand a bolt pistol armed with Inferno rounds but an Inferno pistol is extremly rare and far different then a bolt pistol with Inferno rounds.


----------



## Bladestorm (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmmm, on second thought I'll just take a plasma pistol. 

On Kelghan, Plasma is regarded as the purest form of fire.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Then you accepted now go make a post.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm haven't been well and thus have been unable to post. I won't be posting for at least the weekend. Thus I suggest you guys either do some character interaction or fight a small battle of some kind. If you were waiting to speak to me, make up an excuse for having to leave to go to the battlefield.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

fair enough, i will make something up i am sure, it will be neat and clean and have no real bearing on story line (unless that doesn't matter).


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Bladestorm said:


> oops, I forgot to explain that.
> 
> I was thinking that fire has a great deal to do with the Kelghast culture, troops armed with Hellguns, meltas , and flamers are the norm over the more mundane lasgun and autogun.
> 
> I was just thinking an officer would have access to incediary rounds, maybe a bolt pistol equipped with it?



Ok I am going to ignore the killzone rip-off and I am going to ask why do your troops have flamers, meltas and Hellguns as normal weapons. Coz I understand an elite kelghani unit having them but normal troops having them makes no sense. It dosen't matter what culture you have, normal IG troops get lasguns. Death Korps of Krieg are the most disciplined IG but they have lasguns, same as all the other regiments.

But its an RP so my opinion dosen't have to matter.


----------

